# Breeder won't send copy of Pedigree?



## cjrazus1 (Jan 3, 2015)

I asked my prospective breeder via email to see the litters pedigree. She said she never sends copies of pedigrees. Is this normal? Is there some logical reasoning for not emailing a copy of the pedigree? She did send me than names and "DN" numbers of the Sire and Dam but can't find anything about them in particular (hip cert, titles, etc). I did find the Sire and Dam's ancestors on a pedigree.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Did you look on the pedigree database? Or the OFA website. Should be able to find out about them that way. If you have their full name and registration number.


----------



## cjrazus1 (Jan 3, 2015)

I haven't. Checked OFA but didn't find anything on Pedigree database on th parents,.


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

I would be highly suspect because many breeders post this information on their website.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Pedigree database is user entered, if the breeder didn't enter the dogs, they wouldn't be there.

If you can't find them by searching the OFFA website, it means they haven't been tested.

I'm not sure if you can get a pedigree off of the AKC website, I think all you can do is search the number and make sure it matches the dog's registered name and that would just prove that the dog is AKC registered and that the puppies would be able to be registered.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would be extremely skeptical as to why they won't send you a copy of the pedigree. Did you ask why?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you haven't yet purchased a pup, I can see why a paper copy isn't available to share....but the breeder should provide the pedigree of the breeding you are interested in, and be able to prove it. If not, pass on this breeder and litter. 
Not all breeders even know what lines they are breeding let alone have proof of pedigree for either parent.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

The day I got Fritz, in the breeder's package, a copy of the pedigree was included.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

As a breeder who does a ton of research for pedigrees and wanting to learn as much as we can before making a breeding happen it is totally NOT normal for a breeder to not want to share the pedigree of the puppy they plan to make. Most breeders are proud of all the work and everything they have put into the a litter that they are happy to share it with you.
Unless the breeder has something to hide and they dont want to be caught in a lie about the lines or something they should want to share a pedigree with you. I would look for a more open and upfront breeder. On a side note the only thing a breeder should be concerned with sharing is copies of parents reg Certificates since then people can do some unethical things with it. I for one had that happen to me so i dont share copies of the Original AKC Cert publicly 
I wish you luck in your search for a new puppy


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Find a new breeder. This kinda of thing is a big red flag and a indication of future support/lack of support you will get from this person. With so many great breeders all over the US, why risk it on this one?


----------

